# Tirer le premier!



## aurayfrance

Quelqu'un doit toujours tirer le premier...

¿Cómo se dice esto en español? Alguien tiene siempre tirar el primero, quizá?


----------



## araceli

aurayfrance said:
			
		

> Quelqu'un doit toujours tirer le premier...
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice esto en español? Alguien tiene siempre tirar el primero, quizá?


Hola!!!
Por fin apareció este foro!
En cuanto a tu oración yo diría: "Alguien siempre tiene que tirar primero", se aceptan sugestiones porque no estoy muy segura.  
 	Aprovecho y pregunto que significa la palabra francesa PAILLARD; se usa en gastronomía; no la pude encontrar, deduzco que es escalope, en castellano.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## esance

Exacto!! por fin apareció este foro!!!

Estoy de acuerdo con la traducción de araceli, pero dependerá del contexto para poder hacer una traducción que no sea tan literal!!

aurayfrace puedes aportar más datos ????????

Paillard: lascivo

Saludos!!


----------



## esance

Araceli,

también dependerá donde encuentres esta palabra, lascivo es una persona propensa a la lujuria.

Saludos


----------



## Irell

Hola,

 un paillard = un mendigo, alguien lujurioso, lascivo (en mi diccionario)

saludos,

Irelle


----------



## aurayfrance

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola!!!
> Por fin apareció este foro!
> En cuanto a tu oración yo diría: "Alguien siempre tiene que tirar primero", se aceptan sugestiones porque no estoy muy segura.
> Aprovecho y pregunto que significa la palabra francesa PAILLARD; se usa en gastronomía; no la pude encontrar, deduzco que es escalope, en castellano.
> Gracias por adelantado.



Según mi diccionario Collins, "paillard" significa picante, subido de tono, pero no tengo más explicaciones. Creo que una persona "paillarde" es alguien atrevida y vulgar. Probablemente, la palabra ha sido adaptada a la gastronomía.


----------



## aurayfrance

esance said:
			
		

> Exacto!! por fin apareció este foro!!!
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con la traducción de araceli, pero dependerá del contexto para poder hacer una traducción que no sea tan literal!!
> 
> aurayfrace puedes aportar más datos ????????
> 
> Paillard: lascivo
> 
> Saludos!!



Tirer le/les premier (-s) es lo que hice cuando decidí de escribir el primer "post" (¿Cómo se dice "post" en español?) en este foro. No hay mucho más que decir.


----------



## araceli

aurayfrance said:
			
		

> Tirer le/les premier (-s) es lo que hice cuando decidí de escribir el primer "post" (¿Cómo se dice "post" en español?) en este foro. No hay mucho más que decir.


Hola a todos:

Post en español significa correo, pero no suena...; aquí yo diría "mensaje".
Al fin encontré de dónde viene la palabra paillard aplicada en gastronomía: en el Google dice que un señor Paillard tenía un restaurante muy en boga, a fines del siglo XIX. Dicho restaurante fue cerrado durante la primera guerra mundial.
Paillard es un escalope (de carne de vaca, pescado, etc.) aplastado y puesto a cocinar: es una fina lámina de carne.
Nosotros decimos: "Tirar la primera piedra" cuando atacamos primero, no sé si será el equivalente a "tirer le premier" .
a tout l'heure!


----------



## Irell

Según un diccionario de gastronomía !

I didn't know we had one! It's in Dutch so I'm gonna try to translate it in English for my Spanish and French are not that well (yet).

Restaurant paillard- a wellknown eating-place in the nineteenth century, where 'stuffed duck' and 'poulet archiduc' were served. That's why these 'platos' are still called 'paillard de volailles'. 

Auryfrance, I'm depending on you...   or anyone else, this is the best I could do.


----------



## aurayfrance

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Post en español significa correo, pero no suena...; aquí yo diría "mensaje".
> Al fin encontré de dónde viene la palabra paillard aplicada en gastronomía: en el Google dice que un señor Paillard tenía un restaurante muy en boga, a fines del siglo XIX. Dicho restaurante fue cerrado durante la primera guerra mundial.
> Paillard es un escalope (de carne de vaca, pescado, etc.) aplastado y puesto a cocinar: es una fina lámina de carne.
> Nosotros decimos: "Tirar la primera piedra" cuando atacamos primero, no sé si será el equivalente a "tirer le premier" .
> a tout l'heure!



Sí, araceli, creo que tienes razón. Me parece claro que "tirar la primera piedra" tiene el mismo sentido que "Tirer le premier" en frances. En cuanto al señor Paillard, ¿eres cierto que era su verdadero appellido? Porque un "paillard" es tambien una persona a quien le gusta mucho comer et beber mucho. En Francia, decimos "un bon vivant" ¿No te parece raro que un cocinero en boga se llama así? Y si alguien aquí conoce una traducción para "bon vivant"...


----------



## aurayfrance

Irell said:
			
		

> Según un diccionario de gastronomía !
> 
> I didn't know we had one! It's in Dutch so I'm gonna try to translate it in English for my Spanish and French are not that well (yet).
> 
> Restaurant paillard- a wellknown eating-place in the nineteenth century, where 'stuffed duck' and 'poulet archiduc' were served. That's why these 'platos' are still called 'paillard de volailles'.
> 
> Auryfrance, I'm depending on you...   or anyone else, this is the best I could do.



Lo que dices es interesante. El restaurante del cual araceli nos habla servía platos llamados "pato relleno" y "pollo del archiduque". Es la razón por la que se habla de "paillard de aves de corral". Muchas gracias, Irell.


----------



## araceli

aurayfrance said:
			
		

> Lo que dices es interesante. El restaurante del cual araceli nos habla servía platos llamados "pato relleno" y "pollo del archiduque". Es la razón por la que se habla de "paillard de aves de corral". Muchas gracias, Irell.


Hola de vuelta:
Paillard lo busqué en el Google y aparecen muchas personas con ese apellido.
Bon vivant? Aquí también decimos bon vivant  
Busqué aquí en inglés y también dice bon vivant.
La palabra castellana que más se le acerca, lo que se me ocurre en este momento, sería hedonista=que procura el placer.
Chau, ya me dio hambre...


----------



## David

Alguien tiene que tirar primero.
Alguien tiene que disparar el primer tiro.
Alguien tiene que disparar primero.

Quel est le meilleur?


----------



## esance

Hello David,

Je dirais, "Alguien tiene que disparar primero"


----------



## valerie

Que militar frances dijo: "Messieurs les Anglais, tirez les premiers"?


----------



## Tomasoria

Araceli;

 Una sola cosa no confundamos "sugestión" con "sugerencia"...son dos cosas diferentes y evidentemente son false friends en Español, Francés e Inglés...

 Un saludote


----------



## valerie

_Messieurs les Anglais, tirez les premiers_

Apparemment c'est une phrase rapportée para Voltaire, ce qui explique se célébrité


http://vdaucourt.free.fr/Mothisto/Auteroche/Auteroche.htm

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jean.levant/histo/ant1.htm


----------



## domitila perez perez

No no.. . "tirar la primera piedra" Viene de que alguien debera tomar la iniciativa, por ejemplo de una pareja que se ama... el que besa primero, toma la iniciativa por lo que se entendera fue quien tiro la piedra....
Tila


----------



## valerie

Hummm, Jeter la première pierre, c'est autre chose que tirer le premier.

« Celui d'entre vous qui est sans péché, qu'il soit le premier à lui jeter la pierre. » C'est une phrase d'évangile, où Jesus refuse de condamner une femme qui aurait du l'être selon la loi.

En Français, dans l'exemple de Domitila, on pourrait dire 'faire le premier pas'


----------



## David

Tirar la primera piedra es el contrario de tomar la iniciativa. En la Biblia cristriana, Jesús le dice a una turba dispuesta a ejecutar a una supuesta pecadora a pedradas, que solo él que nunca haya pecado debería _tirar la primera piedra_, o sea que no la tire nadie.


----------



## jorge ch

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola!!!
> Por fin apareció este foro!
> En cuanto a tu oración yo diría: "Alguien siempre tiene que tirar primero", se aceptan sugestiones porque no estoy muy segura.
> Aprovecho y pregunto que significa la palabra francesa PAILLARD; se usa en gastronomía; no la pude encontrar, deduzco que es escalope, en castellano.
> Gracias por adelantado.




creo que se refieren a quien empieza, entonces se dice quien tira la primera piedra? 
no estoy muy seguro, pero creo que el origen es el dicho de Jesus cuando inban a apedrear a Magdalena, que pregunto : quine est elibre de pecado que tire la primera piedra.


----------



## emmdeb

Hola, 
Je n'ai pas vu la suite correspondant à 'Paillard'

Un paillard est certainement un 'payen', celui ne respecte pas les regles de l'église.
Mais cela vient peut etre aussi de Paille ( paja), sous entendu correspondant au lit (anciennement de paille) : lieu de débauche.

Enfin il y a également ripaille : repas avec exces.

Je pense que toute les significations sont interconnectés (surtout quand j'ai vu une certaien expression espagnole ..hups)

A bientot


----------



## yserien

valerie said:


> Que militar frances dijo: "Messieurs les Anglais, tirez les premiers"?


Cambronne. Mais il n'a pas dit tirez les premiers, tout court,il a ajouté : merde ! de là vient le mot de Cambronne.


----------



## yserien

Une bataille. Anglais et Français alignés face à face. Leur armement ? Des fusils à avant-charge,ça prenait son temps. Ceux qui tiraient les premiers devraient attendre, sans bouger,la réponse des autres.


----------

